

For startups in emerging fields, patents are critical - rfreytag
http://pandodaily.com/2012/10/12/for-startups-in-emerging-fields-patents-are-critical/

======
Jare
Their idea is obvious ("existing X applied to existing Y"). Their business
value should be in implementation, execution and first mover advantage, not in
some imaginary "claims" to an obvious idea that anyone can come up with
without breaking a sweat.

The entire article boils down to "patents are bad except when they're ours",
and that's disgusting.

~~~
rfreytag
Patents definitely have problems - I agree.

But they are here, now, and I hear patents are crushing startups. This article
just presents that sobering reality and how an innovator might address the
patent threat until this mess is fixed - which looks to be taking a while.

~~~
Jare
> how an innovator might address the patent threat until this mess is fixed

I have no issue with anyone claiming patents defensively, but he's trying to
justify having a claim and an exclusive right to an obvious idea. THAT is
trolling no matter how much he calls himself an innovator, a grassroots
developer or whatever. He's part of the problem, not the solution.

~~~
rfreytag
I totally see your point.

I gather you would not accept that when others are claiming obvious patents
one has to as well until some higher power changes the rules lest one be
trolled into nonexistence?

I think the guy is being pragmatic - it isn't great - but it is pragmatic. He
may well be using the exclusive power of patents in ways that are anti-
competitive. He doesn't say - you are right about that.

Patents are very likely to be a waste of money unless the patent laws are
'fixed' somehow to preserve the value of the existing patents - at least until
they expire. And for a lot of people that wouldn't be a 'fix' at all.

